# Teaching > Lesson Plans >  A Renewed Old Dream - help me to get to that

## armen_r10

Hello
Some introducings first!
I'm an 18 years old came to the U.S. 4-5 mounts ago. I still can't write and speak english well, so you'll see a lot of funny mistakes here in my posts,  :Biggrin: .
I read so much, i love reading, anything, anywhere, anytimes, from the writings behind a mars bar paper to big heavy old dirty dusty books! And I used to write a lot also, In my native language of course.
It was a dream, "To Become an Author", but it always seemed so far, far as it still seems.
I would just be very grateful if anyone here can give me some advices to where to start, I was pretty good in the "Literature" subject in my country, my teachers had been always told me that my essays and stories that I write are really good for my age, but it'd been a long time I don't wrote. Now I'm trying to write my memories and some biographies about the people I like and some poems in english, which is funny though! you'll find a lot of grammar mistakes there.  :Biggrin: 
My main purpose of opening this topic was geting some help from you about how and where to start in English literature, what to do to improve my writing skills, and etc.
Thank you all, and sorry for the bad english.

----------


## TheInsomniac

Tips that i can give is, learn to critically analyse literature, particularly poetry and fiction. Read other peoples stories, and see how they portrayed the message, characters, plot or tone of the story/poem. read this guide on how to critically analyse things, and just keep reading and gaining knowledge, after reading a few and you have an idea, then start writing!

The more you read other peoples work, and then write your own, the better you will get. It takes time to get into writing fantastic texts, so just keep up the hard work and you should have your dream in no time!

This website is for help to analyse poems and fiction stories. (http://www.brocku.ca/english/jlye/criticalreading.php)

----------

